# Thank you for all the tips!!! Bought my first aquarium



## Asterix (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi,

I wanted to thank everyone for all of your tips for the past month as I was deciding which aquarium and equipment I was going to buy. I finally made the purchase and I bought a 79 gallons aquarium at Aqua Inspiration.

Cant wait for delivery and get started!!!!

Cheers,

Asterix


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Asterix said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to thank everyone for all of your tips for the past month as I was deciding which aquarium and equipment I was going to buy. I finally made the purchase and I bought a 79 gallons aquarium at Aqua Inspiration.
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds nice. Aqua Inspiration carries some pretty nice aquariums! What was the final price you paid, and what did you get in all?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Holy smokes!!!

Please post a journal for this setup! =)


----------

